# 2012 Nissan Rouge driver side floor wet



## Darleneparks87 (Feb 13, 2017)

My 2012 Nissan Rouge driver side floor has been wet (or frozen during winter) ever since I first discovered it at around 30,000 miles. It's been to the Nissan dealership at least four times. My car smells like mildew during the summer months and the floor board carpet is frozen during the winter months. I am afraid that one of these days, my foot is going to fall through the fall because of rusting. No one at the dealership can determine the cause. They've replaced the weather stripping around the sunroof and removed the dash. They cleared the AC line, too, I think. does anyone out there no what is going on????? Help!!!


----------



## Trf412 (9 mo ago)

I know this post is very old but I am in the EXACT same situation with my ‘14. Was the cause for yor issue ever determined or fixed? I had a conversation again with the service dept at the dealer today and they are still not able to help.


----------



## 769cms (6 mo ago)

Hi,
I too am having the same problem; 2012 rogue SL.
I actually had some AC work done approximately 3 months ago, I hadn't noticed any wet or anything prior to last week.
I noticed a mildew smell in my car last week, there was torrential rain in New Orleans and flooding that almost reached my door kick plate, but absolutely did not. The following day coincidentally, the car smelled badly of mildew and my driver side floorboard was soaking wet. 
At that time I chalked it up to the rain, I must had somehow missed the wet floor.
That was not the case! I am now driving my car as we speak, my floorboard is again soaking wet and we have blue skies, no rain not today not yesterday.
So I'm trying to get any information that I can, because I was leaning toward something gone wrong with the AC repair. Does anyone have any thoughts at all??
I would really like to get some insight on this!
Thanks so much


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Water with no rain is always from the A/C not draining out. The drain hose is behind the panel at the passenger's left foot, the panel just pops loose. This is what the hose will look like with the panel removed:








It should be attached to a nipple on the HVAC Unit, if it's hanging free then just slide it back on. If it's in place then either the hose is clogged or there's debris inside the HVAC stopping it up. If you get a gush of water when you pull it loose from the nipple then the hose is clogged and needs to be snaked or blown clear. Wasps love to nest in the end of those hoses and that's often where clogs come from. If there's no gush then poke a small screwdriver into the nipple, there's probably something inside blocking the drain.


----------



## 769cms (6 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Water with no rain is always from the A/C not draining out. The drain hose is behind the panel at the passenger's left foot, the panel just pops loose. This is what the hose will look like with the panel removed:
> View attachment 9169
> 
> It should be attached to a nipple on the HVAC Unit, if it's hanging free then just slide it back on. If it's in place then either the hose is clogged or there's debris inside the HVAC stopping it up. If you get a gush of water when you pull it loose from the nipple then the hose is clogged and needs to be snaked or blown clear. Wasps love to nest in the end of those hoses and that's often where clogs come from. If there's no gush then poke a small screwdriver into the nipple, there's probably something inside blocking the drain.


😀
Wow, that's a reasonable solution! Thank you so much!
I'm going to have my husband check that out. 
Would the ac being worked on (new condenser, pulley, etc.) Possibly have anything to do with it? Just incase it's not the hose. 
Also, you said the hose is on passenger, will that cause a leak in driver side coming almost directly from plastic covering door jamb? Not from under the dash as far as. I know*. 
AND THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE HELP! *
⭐


----------



## 769cms (6 mo ago)

769cms said:


> 😀
> Wow, that's a reasonable solution! Thank you so much!
> I'm going to have my husband check that out.
> Would the ac being worked on (new condenser, pulley, etc.) Possibly have anything to do with it? Just incase it's not the hose.
> ...


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If the hose is disconnected then water will only come in on the passenger side, but if it's stopped or kinked then the water can come in on either side because the HVAC is overflowing and literally leaking at whatever seam happens to leak most. And yes, if HVAC work was done inside the cabin then it's possible they kinked the hose, or may even have cracked the HVAC housing.


----------

